# Muschamp



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2014)

With a big road win against UT, I think Florida needs to give him an extension, probably 10 years.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## walukabuck (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah and UGA can give Richt a 20 year extension and both teams will wollow in eternal mediocrity.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ga. Fans think they are going to kill gators this year , so funny .


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Ga. Fans think they are going to kill gators this year , so funny
> 
> Hey, I gave muschamp a strong vote of confidence.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 4, 2014)

Muschamp makes me realize how dawg fans have felt since the '80s.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 4, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Muschamp makes me realize how dawg fans have felt since the '80s.



That's ironic, muschamp at Florida makes me feel like the gator fans during the spurrier years!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 4, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> That's ironic, muschamp at Florida makes me feel like the gator fans during the spurrier years!



Yep, it should. All the more reason to make the change and stop the bleeding.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2014)

If Driskel is the named starter next game CWM should be fired before kickoff. He is terrible


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Y'all see Muschamp interviewed after the game?  Them Vols fans are gonna use one of their rollin' meth labs to blow up Will's house.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Muschamp interview skills as shallow as his coaching ability.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 4, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Muschamp makes me realize how dawg fans have felt since the '80s.



UGA hasn't had a team as bad as Muschamp at Florida in your lifetime


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> UGA hasn't had a team as bad as Muschamp at Florida in your lifetime



This! Also Richts interview skills are light years ahead of WM too... To take a dig at the other teams fans after a 10-9 victory is sad... Shows his desperation.....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> UGA hasn't had a team as bad as Muschamp at Florida in your lifetime


You wish that we're true. My point was we are "also rans" as long as Muschamp is there; something UGA fans know all about. 


brownceluse said:


> This! Also Richts interview skills are light years ahead of WM too... To take a dig at the other teams fans after a 10-9 victory is sad... Shows his desperation.....


I agree, our win against UT was nothing to brag about. This was, however, the same Tennessee that Y'all also squeaked by last week. Desperation?, you bet, as far as I'm concerned, UGA can have Muschamp back. Maybe UGA is where he learned his public speaking skills .


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 5, 2014)

In Muschamp's defense I'm guessing what the student section was chanting at the end of the game (classless) is what probably got him off course on his interview. 

 Vols took a step back yesterday. The way they've been playing all year I was expecting a easy victory, but boy was I wrong. Offense needs tons of work.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Muschamp makes me realize how dawg fans have felt since the '80s.



Wow a Gator fan, I haven't seen one of y'all on here in ages.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 5, 2014)

fairhope said:


> If Driskel is the named starter next game CWM should be fired before kickoff. He is terrible



CWM should be fired before the next kickoff regardless of who he starts at QB...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all see Muschamp interviewed after the game?  Them Vols fans are gonna use one of their rollin' meth labs to blow up Will's house.



I loved that! That UT chant was uncalled for.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2014)

No wonder they lost so many last year he loves disappointed people, guess he is living amongst a lot of them right now


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> In Muschamp's defense I'm guessing what the student section was chanting at the end of the game (classless) is what probably got him off course on his interview.
> 
> Vols took a step back yesterday. The way they've been playing all year I was expecting a easy victory, but boy was I wrong. Offense needs tons of work.



I think you are right Bondy.  Muschamp is a tool but I think he was responding to that chant from the tenn fans.  They shouldn't have said what they said but he came off looking stupid in that interview with how he responded.  He could have gouged them back but done it more artfully.  But he heard something he didn't like and he responded the only way Muschamp knows how to respond, with classlessness.

Bullgator, good to see you around man.  But are you kidding?  Florida is a bad joke at this point.  And while UGA is a very mediocre team, in a weak division, with a phenomenal player, ain't no Florida fan got any place talking with that much arrogance right now.  These years of sucktitude haven't dulled that gator arrogance one bit.  Which why seeing UF in the gutter is so enjoyable.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bulldogs might not win another S E C game this year .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2014)

bullgator said:


> I agree, our win against UT was nothing to brag about. This was, however, the same Tennessee that Y'all also squeaked by last week. Desperation?, you bet, as far as I'm concerned, UGA can have Muschamp back. Maybe UGA is where he learned his public speaking skills .


  So are you saying Uf is better than UGA based on how y'all won the game? 



South GA Dawg said:


> I think you are right Bondy.  Muschamp is a tool but I think he was responding to that chant from the tenn fans.  They shouldn't have said what they said but he came off looking stupid in that interview with how he responded.  He could have gouged them back but done it more artfully.  But he heard something he didn't like and he responded the only way Muschamp knows how to respond, with classlessness.
> 
> Bullgator, good to see you around man.  But are you kidding?  Florida is a bad joke at this point.  And while UGA is a very mediocre team, in a weak division, with a phenomenal player, ain't no Florida fan got any place talking with that much arrogance right now.  These years of sucktitude haven't dulled that gator arrogance one bit.  Which why seeing UF in the gutter is so enjoyable.



Well said!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey SGD. I'm not posting anything out of arrogance, just facts with a little Woodys ribbing thrown in. I have been very open, honest, and critical of UF and especially Muschamp ( our problem in my opinion). UGA has been a mediocre to very good team for a while, but frustrating to it's fans because they can't seal the deal on the big hardware that other SEC teams do. I certainly remember all the " fire CMR" threads posted by the dawg fans. While our problems are much worse than going to some mid level bowl, again......the frustration is similar.
SGD, you called it a few year ago when you said we wouldn't t be at the top forever. I for one knew that was a fact ( couldn't admit it at the time though ), but we should never have fallen this far. UF is in one of the absolute top states for high school football recruiting and CWM can't sign a top class for squat. THAT is unacceptable!!!. Since he got here I've watched almost all the states top recruits go everywhere but UF. FSU, Bama, UGA, OSU, Clemson, Miami, and others get the kids that a good recruiter should be able to bring to Gainesville. Being Florida's only SEC school, we should be able to keep a lot of those kids in state and away from FSU. We are currently somewhere between 20th to 43rd in recruiting right now....pathetic.
The reference to our UT win vs your UT win was tongue in cheek .......on the other hand, we are solidly in the SEC East mix .....


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 5, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Bulldogs might not win another S E C game this year .



I bet we win one


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 5, 2014)

bullgator said:


> You wish that we're true. My point was we are "also rans" as long as Muschamp is there; something UGA fans know all about.
> .



When is the last time UGA lost 8 games in a season???


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2014)

I was referring to the "also ran" comparison. If you want to use the 8 losses as the point of comparison...fine. I guess I could respond with when was the last time UGA won a NC.....but I won't.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 6, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Ga. Fans think they are going to kill gators this year , so funny .



Well, yes. We are!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819434


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

A finely dressed lizard.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Florida is a bad joke at this point.  And while UGA is a very mediocre team, in a weak division, with a phenomenal player, ain't no Florida fan got any place talking with that much arrogance right now.  These years of sucktitude haven't dulled that gator arrogance one bit.  Which why seeing UF in the gutter is so enjoyable.





"Sucktitude". I like it. It fits the Gators perfectly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2014)

We will beat Florida again this year.  I'm not saying we will look good doing it.  But Jeff Driskel just might be the worst starting quarterback I've ever seen and I watched Joe Tereshinski and Joe cox start for us.  And now they are stuck with Driskel since that other kid got in trouble.  I love it.  Seeing them evil empire in such a hot mess is so much fun.  For so many years we had to listen to them brag about how great they were and how they would always dominate us.  Guess what girls, we may be mediocre, but you aren't even that.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 6, 2014)

Take my word for it, it's bad and it's not going to get any better for a long while.  UF is in the 3rd year of that 10 year cycle, or longer, that they just can't work their way out of.  If anyone watched the ESPN special, Spurrier buried UF.  I'm not an alumni, but I've lived there for the last 30 years.  I've just kept my yap shut and listened.  You don't just have to win, but they all have to be blow outs. Especially the rival teams and Florida has just about everyone on the SEC schedule as a rival and then there is FSU.  You don't have to just win big, but you had better cover the spread to.  Think about that.  You can't be up 42 to nothing and then start subbing in 2nd and 3rd team players if there is a chance that the opposing team might put 14-21 points on the board.  You can win the game at Florida but if it's not a blow out and you don't cover the spread, the coach is a loser.  Welcome to Gator football.  Sad but true !!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 6, 2014)

Das Hogtown ist im feuer.

Hogtown en llamas.

Hogtown sur le feu.

Doesn't seem to matter what language, we all know what it means.





Hog town is....burning.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

bullgator said:


> I was referring to the "also ran" comparison. If you want to use the 8 losses as the point of comparison...fine. I guess I could respond with when was the last time UGA won a NC.....but I won't.



I would.  I would remind them of it at least 4-8 times a day.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2014)

Bwaaa hahahahaha!!! Sweet tea all over my screen!


----------

